# Need Macro Help



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

My company is looking for someone to take some pictures of our products for us. You will be compensated for you time and effort. Please help asap....

It can be done at your convenience, morning, noon, night, weekend it does not matter.

sample pic of what we are looking for.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

We are on the west side of town, but i can bring samples to you.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a job for Capt. Ray.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd be happy to give it a try. What are your products anyway? I am having a hard time determining what those are in your pictures..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep, I think Gator Nutz would do a commendable job. That was some good pics you shot at your wife's workplace.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I'd be happy to give it a try. What are your products anyway? I am having a hard time determining what those are in your pictures..


Look like chocolate coated raisins and a nougat filling or toasted soy beans. LOL


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you Mike.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, take a look at GatorNutz's company's pictures that he posted about a month ago ( where is the LINK??) anyone know?? 

I thought they were top-rate and showed the business off to a -T-..They reminded me of the photos that are on company annual reports..they were that good!

Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

richg99 said:


> Yea, take a look at GatorNutz's company's pictures that he posted about a month ago ( where is the LINK??) anyone know??
> 
> I thought they were top-rate and showed the business off to a -T-..They reminded me of the photos that are on company annual reports..they were that good!
> 
> Rich


He is very good. And I agree that he could do em up right.

I think you mean the second one.

This one:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=132514

or this one

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=132320


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

grayfish said:


> Look like chocolate coated raisins and a nougat filling or toasted soy beans. LOL


LOL never thought of that.

They are actually resin coated ceramic proppants used for well stimulation and increased oil and gas production.

Looks like good work gator. It was good talking to you last night and great shots of your products. The marketing guys were impressed. We will see if protechnics (sp?) can perform to expectation, but I have a feeling I will be seeing you this weekend.

Josh

And thanks for yalls help. The photo forum comes through again.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

protechnics was able to get the shots we needed with an older camera. Here is what they came up with. Thank you gator nutz and I will probly call on your services in the near future.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i hope you don't mind me asking, but was it purposely done in the first photo that there is an 'odd one out'?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, personelly, I would get Gator to give it a try. The first pic is not entirely in focus and needs adjustments such as sharpness and the lighting does not bring out your product on either one. Sorry, it isn't terrible, but think someone else could make a better sales photo if you really want to do something more professional. I am not recommending just to get someone else to do the job, but the more and more I look at this site, it makes me look harder and harder for problems and with Photoshop, I see more than ever before. Yes, I used to think some photos are good, but after learning about things using this site and more, I get better and better in finding problems and many others are much more able to see problems than I can. I don't pretend to know what I am doing, but seeing a comparison from a decent shot and a great shot can be done when seeing what a great one can bring out in an object. Just my 2 cents even if it wasn't asked for.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice shots but with a little creative lighting I believe you could get a lot more pizazz from both subjects. And from what I have seen of Gator Nutz work he has the equipment, skill set and creativity to do a a better layout.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys for the vote of confidence and thanks Josh just for thinking about me as a possibility. I would be more than willing to give it a try any time you are interested. If these images suit your needs then that is all that matters but I have all sorts of things going through my mind that might have made them a little better


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

It's not my call to determine if these pics are good enough or not. The marketing manager and marketing specialist like them. I was not too impressed, by these shots. I do like the darker one of the 2. That is our product called XRT Ceramax P. It came out nice, but the sand shots I saw looking through the files were nothing special.

If you still want to give it a shot i can dop some samples off one day this week.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Koru said:


> i hope you don't mind me asking, but was it purposely done in the first photo that there is an 'odd one out'?


??? I'm not sure what you mean. Which one do you see as the odd one out?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> ??? I'm not sure what you mean. Which one do you see as the odd one out?


Maybe she was talking about this one -- it stands out to me.


----------

